# Pin Min Porn



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's some pics from the web of various Pin Min Boxes., some from a few local guys.

Get you Pin-Mins organized & hooks sharpened!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

How good are those chubby darters? What are you catching?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I run chubby's as well on the lake for walleye....I didn't have much success with them truthfully....I had a lot better luck with a swimbait style soft plastic lure and a custom made bait that a friend of mine makes that's an elbow shape and I crushed the eyes on it this year....I rarely would have a fish come in on camera and not strike......awesome bait!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

The picture on the bottom right, the silver horizontal jig right in the middle. How much do u want for it? Or the orange right below it? Where did u score those at?


----------

